# Pierce spits at Cavs' bench...



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

Beef 

2nd Link 


Don't keep up with the preseason, or really, bad teams in general but did anyone watch this?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

classy :uhoh: :uhoh: :sour:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Crazy people these days.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He got pissed because Lebron had just gotten through abusing him. First Pierce came down and hit his step back shot in Lebron's face and was jawing at Lebron. So Lebron comes back on the next play and hits a 20 footer in Pierce's grill and says stuff back to him. And then Pierce tried his move again on Lebron and Lebron stole it and went down the court and tomahawk dunked it. Next thing you know Pierce is pissed off at the Cavs bench and spits on Ira Newble, then Lebron comes back and gets into it with Pierce.

The Celtics really wanted to win that game. And they still couldn't. Second time Cleveland has handled them in preseason. looks like Pierce is going to be Lebron's ***** this year.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> He got pissed because Lebron had just gotten through abusing him. First Pierce came down and hit his step back shot in Lebron's face and was jawing at Lebron. So Lebron comes back on the next play and hits a 20 footer in Pierce's grill and says stuff back to him. And then Pierce tried his move again on Lebron and Lebron stole it and went down the court and tomahawk dunked it. Next thing you know Pierce is pissed off at the Cavs bench and spits on Ira Newble, then Lebron comes back and gets into it with Pierce.
> 
> The Celtics really wanted to win that game. And they still couldn't. Second time Cleveland has handled them in preseason. looks like Pierce is going to be Lebron's ***** this year.


i'll quote you on that.

Lebrons *&^%$? Hahaha. Well See son.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> He got pissed because Lebron had just gotten through abusing him. First Pierce came down and hit his step back shot in Lebron's face and was jawing at Lebron. So Lebron comes back on the next play and hits a 20 footer in Pierce's grill and says stuff back to him. And then Pierce tried his move again on Lebron and Lebron stole it and went down the court and tomahawk dunked it. Next thing you know Pierce is pissed off at the Cavs bench and spits on Ira Newble, then Lebron comes back and gets into it with Pierce.
> 
> The Celtics really wanted to win that game. And they still couldn't. Second time Cleveland has handled them in preseason. looks like Pierce is going to be Lebron's ***** this year.


Or not, I think October 26 is too early to know how anything is gonna go. It's only pre-season.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> looks like Pierce is going to be Lebron's ***** this year.


:yes:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sweet_constipation</b>!
> Beef
> 
> 2nd Link
> ...


Well, the Cav's bench is really down-right spitable...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lempbizkit</b>!
> 
> 
> Or not, I think October 26 is too early to know how anything is gonna go. It's only pre-season.


I agree, it's far too early to be making generalizations about what each team will do. But, I think that the Cavaliers play has many fans excited about their prospects.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, it's far too early to be making generalizations about what each team will do. But, I think that the Cavaliers play has many fans excited about their prospects.



He didn't say anything about what each team will do in the regular season, he just said it looks as though Lebron will get the better of Pierce in individual matchups this season, considering the seed has already been planted in the preseason.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron dropped 37 on Pierce last year as a highschool rookie in his 23rd NBA game. 

If I was Pierce (a veteran all-star), i'd be pissed off too. Unfortunately Paul had better get used to it since Lebron is only going to get better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And remember last year there were some commentators saying Lebron should be on the all-star team above Pierce.

Now that T-Mac is gone I think Lebron-Pierce is the best were going to get out East.

It's funny but remember just last year Pierce was having shooting contests with the Cavs mascot during the game delay. Now he's spitting on the Cavs bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, the Cav's bench is really down-right spitable...


Don't you mean hos "spit" able?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you mean hos "spit" able?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Now that T-Mac is gone I think Lebron-Pierce is the best were going to get out East.


Oh Really


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that T-Mac is gone I think Lebron-Pierce is the best were going to get out East.


HA! Not even close. 

Pierce is a boring player to watch IMO. 

I'd rather watch VC/Lebron in all honesty. I'd rather watch Marbury/Iverson, Arenas/Wade, hell give me Micheal Redd vs Rip Hamilton over watching Pierce.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> HA! Not even close.
> ...


If Vince ever brought his game then I'd agree. But Pierce actually gets up to play Lebron and Lebron gets up to play him. Thus it's more interesting to watch than the other matchups you listed, not because they are boring, but because usually when one guy is up the other is down. It's rarely both guys playing at their best as it often was last year when Lebron played T-Mac or Pierce.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I think Harrington v. O'Neal will be great. Okafor v. Howard as well?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

LeBron vs. Pierce was a good matchup to watch last year and it will be at least as good this year... it's possible that LeBron could establish the upper hand over Pierce this year.

I'm still looking forward to LeBron vs. T-Mac more, even though there will only be two games. The way they went at each other last year was classic.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> If Vince ever brought his game then I'd agree. But Pierce actually gets up to play Lebron and Lebron gets up to play him. Thus it's more interesting to watch than the other matchups you listed, not because they are boring, but because usually when one guy is up the other is down. It's rarely both guys playing at their best as it often was last year when Lebron played T-Mac or Pierce.


Yeah but the matchup isn't fun if Pierce is going to act like a jackass any time Lebron abuses him. Spitting at the bench? Wassup with that? I remember MJ at 40 outplaying Pierce and Pierce picking up a techincal foul cause he was pissed. 

Pierce IMO plays exactly like Jerry Stackhouse, that's just not exciting to me. When he gets into one on one mode, he gets locked into ONE on ONE mode. At least VC/Lebron will be a higlight reel.

T-Mac/Lebron was great. I think Iverson/Marbury and Arenas/Wade will both be highly competitive matchups. I don't know about Wade but I know Arenas brings it against the best competition. Marbury and AI in the same division with both of them at point, that's going to be exciting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but the matchup isn't fun if Pierce is going to act like a jackass any time Lebron abuses him. Spitting at the bench? Wassup with that? I remember MJ at 40 outplaying Pierce and Pierce picking up a techincal foul cause he was pissed.
> ...


Enh. I think you may be right. We didn't really get to see AI/Marbury last year. Should be exciting this year. ANd I like the Stackhouse comparison. Kudos on that.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> I'm still looking forward to LeBron vs. T-Mac more, even though there will only be two games. The way they went at each other last year was classic.


Definitely. We still havent seen a good LeBron vs Kobe yet. The one at Staples, Kobe got injured the first quarter and the one at Gund Arena, Kobe was out.

Hopefully we'll see their first "real" matchup this year.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Definitely. We still havent seen a good LeBron vs Kobe yet. The one at Staples, Kobe got injured the first quarter and the one at Gund Arena, Kobe was out.
> ...


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Definitely. We still havent seen a good LeBron vs Kobe yet. The one at Staples, Kobe got injured the first quarter and the one at Gund Arena, Kobe was out.
> ...


This is truth. And you know Kobe wants to teach the kid a few lessons like MJ taught him.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

the christmas day game between the Cavs and Magic last year was a classic.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Yeah, I agree.





> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> This is truth. And you know Kobe wants to teach the kid a few lessons like MJ taught him.


That Lakers/Cavs game resulted in the greatest opening line in BBB.net history.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=91723


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Amen.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually, I want to see Tmac-Kobe even more than LeBron-Kobe. They both also seem to play well when they match up, and Tmac now finally has some players and a coach that are respectable.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Paul Pierce has a tendency to lose his cool when another player is abusing him. I was at Games 3 and 4 of the Boston-Indiana series last year and I was heckling Pierce the whole time because Ron Artest was making him look like a scrub. Pierce finally got so upset that he pushed Artest to the ground and got a technical.

Looks like LeBron gets the better of Pierce too. Pierce struggles when he gets matched up with big, physical players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Paul Pierce has a tendency to lose his cool when another player is abusing him. I was at Games 3 and 4 of the Boston-Indiana series last year and I was heckling Pierce the whole time because Ron Artest was making him look like a scrub. Pierce finally got so upset that he pushed Artest to the ground and got a technical.
> 
> Looks like LeBron gets the better of Pierce too. Pierce struggles when he gets matched up with big, physical players.


Unfortunately, he just isn't as athletic as the other guys and his dedication to conditioning isn't as great either. When Pierce falls off, it will be hard and fast, better believe that. IMO, he will go from a 20+ ppg scorer to around 15 or lower, because of his conditioning mainly and his lack of quickness. His regression will be similar to that of Chuck Person.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

this makes me happy...ira newble sucks anyway an is a huge major **** bum....i hope pierce spit a nice big yellow *** loogey right in his loser *** face.....dumb bench warmer.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

HallOfFamer, :laugh: 




> Originally posted by *John*
> _Hi nba geeks. LMAO guys
> 
> Remember James Vs Kobe at staple? LMAO Kobe wore his pad and wore Jordan 12 on purposedly like they way Jordan wore in 96-97 season against Kobe back then.
> ...


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

pierce is a crybaby at times on the court, and from what i heard lebron was up in his mix all night. hell of a player, and can't front on the fact that he came back and played just weeks after being stabbed to near death. 

the cavs-celts rivalry is growing quickly and isn't really about pierce. he's just their #1 guy trying to punk the cavs out. the real beef goes back to ricky davis. granted -- all 3 players the cavs traded ricky for are gone, but the feeling that ricky and lebron are gonna try to punk each other is real. pierce and mcinnis just add fuel to the fire.

raz .::. http://wfnk.com


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

NE One Got Video Of This?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

There is no excuse for anyone to ever spit at someone for any reason.

Paul Pierce can do what he wants this year and no one will care.The Red Sox just won the World Series. No one in Boston cares about the Celtics.


----------

